
Buy your very own satellite - dalek2point3
https://www.axelspace.com/en/solution_/yours/
======
Simulacra
Perhaps I'm missing it, but I see nothing about costs in here, or the cost of
communicating with the satellite. Further, a microsat probably wouldn't have
enough functionality beyond basic science and communication.

